# Bad Harmonic Balancer Photos



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here are 2 photos of the 1976-1979 low horsepower solid hub harmonic balancer which you don't want to use on your high performance engine. Almost looks like the inner hub of the typical harmonic balancer without the outer ring, but it is factory and has the timing mark cut into it. It was on my 1972 400CI when I bought the engine complete, and I did not think anything about it when I assembled the engine ........because it came off the engine. Somebody must have replaced the original at some point. The timing mark is different which explains why I could not use it to time my engine with a timing light. Do not use this type. It scared my machinist when I brought it to him to use on my 455 CI build! HaHaha

The other 2 photos are of the 455CI harmonic balancer off the engine I am presently rebuilding. This is a good example of how the outer ring can slip away from the rubber ring that joins it to the inner hub. It is pretty obvious as one side is where it should be with the opposite side actually sunk in 3/16 of an inch (where I have a wire pointing to). So it may still work, but just a matter of time when it may let go and do damage to your engine. A new replacement is simply cheap insurance as age will deteriorate the rubber ring.


----------

